# K sport coil overs



## aka_shortround (Jun 17, 2016)

I was thinking about purchasing k sport coil overs for my 2014 Cruze Ltz but debating which one to get, the kontrol plus or kontrol plus. I want to get as low as possible. And would I need to but additional parts to install them or would I be able to install them right out the box. Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You will need to get the wheels alignment from a reputable service provider afterwards. 

K Sports are also bottom of the barrel IMHO .
ISC has some for the Cruzen now plus there are even better Coilovers on the market.


----------



## aka_shortround (Jun 17, 2016)

Any suggestions on better ones?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I suggest bilstein, but can't speak to going low, bc racing has a Max drop kit. You'll want camber bolts regardless of brand. Other than that, kits are usually complete.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

brian v said:


> You will need to get the wheels alignment from a reputable service provider afterwards.
> 
> K Sports are also bottom of the barrel IMHO .
> ISC has some for the Cruzen now plus there are even better Coilovers on the market.


:iagree: ISC are great!


----------

